# Lutron Spacer.. non-newb question



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I just picked up 10 spacers (cause I got them for $2 a piece :rubeyes::T) even though I only have three zones but here is the question:

I have a harmony 890 remote that will control the spacers but it has been said that you don't need the lutron master control unit to create separate lighting scenes.. 

I was fiddling around trying to program the control and didn't really see a "set scene" function or anything like that. Do you need the master control unit or is there a way to program them with the harmony?

I have a three gang box and a four gang box just staring at me until I figure out if I need to install a master unit in the gang box with them.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok so I stopped wasting time and called lutron. 
You do NOT need the master to set scenes. When you program your harmony remote the codes for scenes are downloaded to your remote. Trim each dimmer to where you want it and press and HOLD the scene button down until the dimmers blink. Tadhda.,the scene number you held down is now memorized.

I hope i'm not telling people what they already know but there does seem to be much confusion out there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

